# Opus X Shark



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I am on the phone with Ron now and I told him I hadn't smoked a shark yet he said he's slap me if I didn't so here goes nothing


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks sweet Dave, enjoy...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Is that a LE Shark? Looks different than all the other Sharks I have had


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Is that a LE Shark? Looks different than all the other Sharks I have had


I don't know it's square pressed.:mad2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That is a different vitola, probably one of your fancy rare ones 

This is a shark


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh well it's good LOL  sorry done here later!


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

we call that the land shark at my old cigar shop(due to it having the regular opus wrapper,not the maduro wrapper that the anejo shark has).great smoke either way.smoked about a dozen of these. quite Yummy!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Oh well it's good LOL  sorry done here later!


NO WAY get back!

I don't know what it is....but it sure is fancy!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

dave got his cigars confused,it happens sometimes...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

shuckins said:


> dave got his cigars confused,it happens sometimes...


I would as well if I had the Opus collection he had...I bet he has a football in there somewhere 

Ron any idea which one that is? I can't find it.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

That is a Opus X El Escorpion.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

eljimmy said:


> That is a Opus X El Escorpion.


yep, the OP had the El Escorpion in hand.for some reason it looks pretty box pressed which it is not supposed to be.The foot is rounded though and the shark foot is flat. still a really good smoke.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

So Dave, how is the El Scorpion? Do I need to send you an Opus Shark so you know what one looks like? I think I have 2 or 3...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Good::Tasty:tape2::


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like a great cigar to me


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Dang you guys must have some extra ordinary eyesight.to be able to make such fine distinctions between cigars.
Best I can do is turn one 
over and take a look underneath,still never completely sure if it's a he or she.
Not far enuff along to make a lot of fine distinctions.:hmm:
But after smoking a cigar will often 
be able to say that it was 
either Ok...:smile:
or might have been fraternizing with a TeAmo recently.:fear:uke:
Bob.:dizzy:
(maxwell62)


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice looking cigar, I'm glad you enjoyed it Dave. And congrats to the well trained eyes on this forum!


----------



## firehousearms (Jun 1, 2011)

Great looking cigar! Looking forward to our local B&M having them in stock within the month. Gotta bring the mrs. along though, they limit 4 per customer.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

funbags said:


> we call that the land shark at my old cigar shop(due to it having the regular opus wrapper,not the maduro wrapper that the anejo shark has).great smoke either way.smoked about a dozen of these. quite Yummy!


jake i love that profile pic where can i find her 

oh and the cigar looks great too not as good as her a** but great none the less


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> So Dave, how is the El Scorpion? Do I need to send you an Opus Shark so you know what one looks like? I think I have 2 or 3...


just send it to me i will take a pic and post it for him then i will smoke it for hom and let him know how it was :usa:

wait i think i may have 1 in my humi not sure oh wait ya got one but i could use a few xtra


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

That's a right tasty looking stick! :nod:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

68 Lotus said:


> That's a right tasty looking stick! :nod:


It was delicious, I was embarrassed it was square pressed except the end and I thought I was smoking my first shark, one of the best cigars I had this year!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

my Opus X shark. I don't have a huge collection, maybe 100 sticks. But this is a cigar I want to save for a while. I bought it at casa fuente. It is not only a RHTF stick but a token of my 21st in vegas.

EDIT: ok I'm bored and just counted my 2 humi's. 98 sticks not to bad of a guess.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice stck to enjoy ! Did your head go swimming ?


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Loving the pics of the sharks guys. Dave, doesn't really matter what it is as long as you are enjoying it!


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

I have one of these beauties resting for a special day, but I bet it was a great smoke indeed


----------

